# SMOK TFV8



## Dubz (23/5/16)

http://www.smoktech.com/atomizer/the-tfv8-cloud-beast

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (23/5/16)

Lol... reading through was a laugh ☺

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo (23/5/16)

That does look like a killer tank.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Greyz (24/5/16)

Your not helping my CUD @Dubz! On serious note that is one monster of a tank, I been looking at it with a keen eye. It's still pre-order right now and will only be available mid June  
I wish I didn't order the RDTA now because I'm going to end up with too many Smok tanks

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (24/5/16)

Greyz said:


> Your not helping my CUD @Dubz! On serious note that is one monster of a tank, I been looking at it with a keen eye. It's still pre-order right now and will only be available mid June
> I wish I didn't order the RDTA now because I'm going to end up with too many Smok tanks


OR you need to order more so you can have a complete collection. Both ways makes sense lol


----------



## Greyz (24/5/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> OR you need to order more so you can have a complete collection. Both ways makes sense lol


Not helping my lord!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GreenyZA (24/5/16)

Greyz said:


> Not helping my lord!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Hahahaha


----------



## Cave Johnson (24/5/16)

I just wanna know what type of uplifting drugs the marketing team were on... 

My favourite part:

"_Turbo, Turbo, Turbo, Turbo: Turbo Boosted Engine Coils, Turbo Boosted Bottom Air-slots, Turbo Boosted Heating Air-tube, Turbo Boosted Drip Tip, all these designs make TFV8 powerful!
There is no deafening ROAR! There is just Irresistible Cloud!
Are you ready?"_

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## skola (24/5/16)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari (24/5/16)

Cave Johnson said:


> I just wanna know what type of uplifting drugs the marketing team were on...
> 
> My favourite part:
> 
> ...


But.. but... the roar is the best part of a V8!


----------



## Greyz (24/5/16)

I also had a good chuckle at the marketing blurbs. So much of clouds!


----------



## Franky (24/5/16)

*SUPER LAGER E-JUICE REFILL-SLOT & CENTRAL AIR SLOT*

So this is a beer only atty? Count me in!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mark121m (14/7/16)

Loving this tank.
Alot of great reviews already from youtube and local peeps.

Monster coils holy crap love it


----------



## Karel (20/7/16)

This monster tank is by far the best I have ever vaped!!! The flavour... the cloud... Sooooooooo satisfying!!!!!!


----------



## Mark121m (20/7/16)

Ooooh yea sunday I Vaped on this beat wow.
Powered at 140w n was so smooth.
But but with cloud comes Juice.
Wow did this chow juice

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Karel (20/7/16)

Ha ha, yeah. No the best tank to use for 5 pawns though.... lol. But What I found is, that each hit is so satisfying, that I ended up vaping less actually, or should I just say slower...




Mark121m said:


> Ooooh yea sunday I Vaped on this beat wow.
> Powered at 140w n was so smooth.
> But but with cloud comes Juice.
> Wow did this chow juice
> ...


----------



## Mark121m (20/7/16)

It almost felt like a RDA giving that huge hit.
Hopefully lowering your intake in total 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Karel (20/7/16)

I know right!! Even my Velocity dripper unit doesn't come close to this animal... But lowering intake... yes... maybe... but to be honest, I have decided to treat myself over weekends with this beauty. Otherwise I will stick to my crown. I am just afraid I get so used to this beast that I can't appreciate other tanks anymore. But for the past week I could not get myself to remove this tank... lol


----------



## Mikevapor_China (20/7/16)

Black TFV8 is available now, do you guys know?


----------



## Mark121m (20/7/16)

I use my Tfv4 in the week.
And Lush RDA over the weekend.

This TFV8
Will destroy my vape budget

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> @Silver



Got it.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Looney (16/8/16)

Anyone know where one can buy replacement glass for the TFV8?


Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/8/16)

I have a problem with my TFV8 in terms of Flavour... I'm using the T8 coils on my RX200s at about 80 watts and find the flavours to be muted/watery/diluted. I've tried various juices and it's the same with all all of them. I have tried higher temp settings but don't like a hot vape that much...

I saw some other comments around the web on the same thing and a remedy is to adjust the airflow as to much air kills the flavour. I have done this but it still is not "there".

What am I doing wrong? Any advise from current users?
What are your settings, i.e temp, airflow, etc?


----------



## Slav (17/8/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> I have a problem with my TFV8 in terms of Flavour... I'm using the T8 coils on my RX200s at about 80 degrees and find the flavours to be muted/watery/diluted. I've tried various juices and it's the same with all all of them. I have tried higher temp settings but dont like a hot vape that much...
> 
> I saw some other comments around the web on the same thing and a remedy is to adjust the airflow as to much air kills the flavour. I have done this but it still is not "there".
> 
> ...


80 degrees is way too low of a temperature. Unless you mean watts. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/8/16)

Slav said:


> 80 degrees is way too low of a temperature. Unless you mean watts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Yes, sorry, watts - post edited 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karel (17/8/16)

Yeah dude. I was just about to say. Those coils are designed for wattage mode only. Well, remember that those coils only start firing up at 80 W hey. Recommended is 90-180 W. That is on the T8 coils now. I use it at 90 -100 W. My Q4 coils I use at 90W and my t8 at 100. I can assure you it is something else and not the tank. I can't get myself to use any other one of my tanks except my TFV8. And the flavour is immense!!!! The T8 coil, it feels like you are biting into the fruit behind the juice. The flavour is just vivid. The Q4 coils, have allot of flavour but the vape is more smooth, if you understand what I mean. But flavour... as I said before... Not even my dripper units get close to the flavour I get out of my TFV8.

What mod are you using?

Because I will tell you, different mods give you different experience from tanks. Well, that is what I found. I used the IPV5 mods before and it gives me a complete different experience than what my Sigelie gives me. If you are using an advanced mod, make sure your pre-heat settings are proper. Because of the huge airflow, you hit is shorter and if your pre-heat settings are incorrect, it can be a problem as well... Then at the end, what juice are you using? I use mine only for proper juices and I don't even use it for my DIY juice at this moment, because I feel my DIY juices are not up to standard yet.

Oh, and don't believe that nonsense of airflow too big and lack of flavour... It is stuff people wrote and the fealing is subjective to each and every user. The huge airflow is the best thing ever. But at the low wattage we vape, you can close the airflow down to about 50% and it is still fine. Once you get at 150W then ensure that air flow is riiiiiiight open.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karel (17/8/16)

And also, it depends on your style of vaping. If you a quick inhaler, push it up to a 100W min... (it feels cooler as well and doesn't heat up quickly) If you like taking long, slow hits, close the airflow a bit and try it at 90W

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/8/16)

Thanks for the tips - will up the watts and let you know.
I have a RX200s - so a decent mod - will see if I can figure out how to change the pre-heat settings...? Any advise here?
Been using my DYI juices...could be the problem also? Will stick some quality juice in and see what happens!


----------



## Slav (17/8/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Thanks for the tips - will up the watts and let you know.
> I have a RX200s - so a decent mod - will see if I can figure out how to change the pre-heat settings...? Any advise here?
> Been using my DYI juices...could be the problem also? Will stick some quality juice in and see what happens!


Could be the diy juice 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Karel (17/8/16)

Awesome mod bud. Well, I normally take off my pre-heat when I am using my TFV8. Otherwise I need to put it on lets say 150W for 0,3/4 s. And that I feel, is just draining my batteries. Because this tank is a high wattage tank, you can put it off because the coil takes about 0,3s to kick in anyway.

Not that I say your DIY is not nice, I just found that the juices I purchase is working better for me. And I am new to the DIY thing in anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/8/16)

Ok, tried a few adjustments and I think I worked it out better. I tried a different juice, upped the watts to 90, closed the airflow half-way and its better.

I found that my "problem" may be my vape style - from using the ProTank 4, I tend to take long, hard draws - I can not so this on the Cloud Beast...

With the TFV8, I need to tone down and take shorter, lighter draws... Yes?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (17/8/16)

Looney said:


> Anyone know where one can buy replacement glass for the TFV8?



http://www.vapeking.co.za/tfv8-replacement-glass.html


----------



## Karel (17/8/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Ok, tried a few adjustments and I think I worked it out better. I tried a different juice, upped the watts to 90, closed the airflow half-way and its better.
> 
> I found that my "problem" may be my vape style - from using the ProTank 4, I tend to take long, hard draws - I can not so this on the Cloud Beast...
> 
> With the TFV8, I need to tone down and take shorter, lighter draws... Yes?




It is very good news!! Well, as long as it works for you hey!! Different strokes for different folks hey. But you are right, you have the right idea!! If you want to take long and hard hits, then you will need to jack up that power to at least 120 hey!! And from what you explain to me, it sounds like you using the Q4 coil?


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/8/16)

No, using the T8 today - I'm not comfortable with the 100 watt setting (yet) - practice makes perfect!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MunG (17/8/16)

@Rude Rudi 

Hi, I also own this tank, I suggest that you use more power, Half the airflow.
I am running at least 110Watts on the T8, in fact you can go more it is till a good vape at 130Watts

I mostly run the RBA only, and depending on the coil build around 90+ watts.
This tank does need power, I have pushed it all way to 160 watts no problem.
Your mod should handle it as well. Adjust in 5 Watt increments.


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/8/16)

MunG said:


> @Rude Rudi
> 
> Hi, I also own this tank, I suggest that you use more power, Half the airflow.
> I am running at least 110Watts on the T8, in fact you can go more it is till a good vape at 130Watts
> ...



Thanks @MunG will give it a go = I just find the hot vape not to my liking though... let me persevere for a day or so and see if i can get used to it..


----------



## MunG (17/8/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Thanks @MunG will give it a go = I just find the hot vape not to my liking though... let me persevere for a day or so and see if i can get used to it..


@Rude Rudi 

I don't find it to be warm or hot, I don't like warm\hot vapes myslef, more like a low mellow vape.
That is reserved for that huge power vapes.

I think if you get in to the rebuilding of the rta you get, which is killer btw. you might enjoy the tank more.
I test the coils out and then go RTA mode, just because I can customize the way i like to vape it.

As they say, Different strokes for different folks


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/8/16)

Ok, stuck some quality juice in there last night and BOOM!! much better! 
I hate to say it but it might have been my DIY juice which made my Cloud Beast under-perform...

Goes to show...

Thanks @MunG @Karel @Slav for the advice! Catch you all @ Vapecon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/8/16)

OK - a quick update on my RFV8 journey:

I stuck the RBA in yesterday - got a pro coil & wicking tutorial from Ollie at Vape King Fourways and Bob's your what-not!!! 
I brought her down to 65 watts and really enjoying it now - I can now taste the juice and enjoy clouds for days! When I ramp the watts up, I find the taste dissipates - especially after 6 straight puffs or so? The first couple if puffs are fine then it seems to fall away...not made for chain vaping?


@Karel @MunG @Slav

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slav (23/8/16)

Coil specs?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/8/16)

Mmmm - it was the clapton dual coils - straight from the box!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MunG (29/8/16)

I Am happy to hear the RBA is now being used !

I find It much better, okay so if you vape and the flavour gets muted a bit, it is most likely
that your wicking might not be wicking fast enough.

When you wick the RB all you need is block the holes, do not push it into the wells.
I would show a photo but I am at work and the TFV8 is at home 

make sure it is nice and fluffed up cotton don't stuff it or over compress it.

It is one of those things you learn with time + experience and you might want to take some time and play
around with. Try and use Bacon Cotton or Kendo Gold, it is more expensive but well worth it.

I use 3mm ID Fused clapton, or Alien premade coils too, around 10mm in length.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (31/1/17)

Just thought I'd mention this. I successfully took apart the Q4 coil and rebuilt it. I used 20g kanthal and it's an awesome vape. Will do a video of the next one I rebuild. I used Japanese cotton to wrap it with, but I'm sure any cotton stretched out and flattened would work.
Inside the Q4 coil is a parallel 26g SS coil (didn't count the wraps, but I suspect it's 5 or 6 wraps in order to get to .15 ohms).
I'll experiment with SS 24g as well as I have a few suckers of these to play with. Will update here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (31/1/17)

zadiac said:


> Just thought I'd mention this. I successfully took apart the Q4 coil and rebuilt it. I used 20g kanthal and it's an awesome vape. Will do a video of the next one I rebuild. I used Japanese cotton to wrap it with, but I'm sure any cotton stretched out and flattened would work.
> Inside the Q4 coil is a parallel 26g SS coil (didn't count the wraps, but I suspect it's 5 or 6 wraps in order to get to .15 ohms).
> I'll experiment with SS 24g as well as I have a few suckers of these to play with. Will update here.



Great stuff @zadiac 
Whats the vape like compared to a new stock coil?


----------



## zadiac (31/1/17)

Silver said:


> Great stuff @zadiac
> Whats the vape like compared to a new stock coil?



It's a litte cooler as my coil is a .45 ohm coil where the stock coil is .15 ohm. The flavor is about the same to me.
I'll experiment with different wires until I get to the one I like. Next will be 22g kanthal and then 24g SS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (31/1/17)

zadiac said:


> It's a litte cooler as my coil is a .45 ohm coil where the stock coil is .15 ohm. The flavor is about the same to me.
> I'll experiment with different wires until I get to the one I like. Next will be 22g kanthal and then 24g SS.



Thanks @zadiac

Ever since your TFV8 experience I have been very tempted to get one! But that big vape is not my workhorse kind of vape. So I have managed to resist.

Let us know how it goes with the coiling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (31/1/17)

Will do @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------

